# Magdalena Frackowiak - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13, 2013 (10x)



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende Lady


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

In dem Outfit muss meine Köchin ab jetzt vorm Herd stehen. 
:thx: dafür Metal!


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

ein wahnsinn. ich danke so sehr fürs teilen.


----------



## cloudbox (27 Dez. 2014)

Thanks for Magdalena!


----------



## Shiftypowers (28 Dez. 2014)

Besten Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## ashcroft1981 (17 Jan. 2015)

Magdalena best


----------

